
Bill to End Daylight Saving Time in California Fails in Senate - MilnerRoute
http://www.mercurynews.com/california/ci_30282581/bill-end-daylight-savings-time-california-fails-senate
======
overcast
"Sen. Jim Nielsen, R-Gerber, said farmers still need the extra hour of
daylight during fall and summer harvests and that the state shouldn't "fix
something that's not broken."

This is one of the dumbest things I've read this week. I hate to break it to
Sen. Jim Nielsen, but farmers don't rely on daylight saving adjustments, to
know when to get up to tend the fields. They don't magically get an hour extra
time because of an arbitrary time shift.

